# RCA F36444 TV Repair



## sesquip (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey there, this is a TV from 2003 and it has a problem. The picture tilts upwards leaving a black bar at the bottom and a horizontal line near the top which has everything squished above it. Here's a little picture I took of the problem to better illustrate:

http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf09611ck5.jpg

Any ideas? I was hoping I'd just be able to change a setting in service mode like vertical center to get it working...


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

That looks like a problem with the way it scans the pic to the screen. Doubt if any adjustments you could do will help.


----------



## sesquip (Apr 25, 2007)

It is intermittent, occasionally the tv will return to normal but most of the time it looks like it does in the picture. That just leads me to believe it's a component that might need to be resoldered or replaced, I just don't know what!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If it is intermittent, it is indeed likely to be a dry joint that needs resoldering.

A "calibrated thump" to the cabinet can also determine that, if you can make it come and go, it will be a connection issue.

It is a deflection problem in the vertical section. The main drawback is that these types of problems are usually invisible to the eye, actual detection and correction can be very costly in terms of labour.

You ideally need a service manual and schematic and an oscilloscope to follow the sawtooth waveform used in scanning to determine just where the distortion is occurring.

In some cases the fault can actually be inside a component, so spares are handy as well.

Just remember that the set has in excess of 20,000 v internally when operating, it's not an area for the uninitiated!


----------

